# hash laws in US



## fartface (Aug 15, 2007)

hi im new here, wanted to know more about hash. does it have the same penalty as regular marijuana or different? i asked one of my relatives and they say its an instant felony, 10 years in prison. is it???


----------



## HGB (Aug 15, 2007)

hash is MJ so the law's will be the same as MJ for where you live


----------



## fartface (Aug 15, 2007)

what do u think it would be since i live in virginia-1 ounce and under


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> hash is MJ so the law's will be the same as MJ for where you live


 
actually no there HGB. some states consider hash "manufactured" and apply a stiffer penalty than they do for normal MJ. the safest thing is to check norml's website (www.norml.org) for each state to state law.

What they do is put a lesser weight in some states example:
Indiana
if the amount involved is more than thirty *(30) grams of marijuana or two (2) grams of hash oil* or hashish,

Laws are tricky when it comes to hash.


----------



## HGB (Aug 15, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> actually no there HGB. some states consider hash "manufactured" and apply a stiffer penalty than they do for normal MJ. the safest thing is to check norml's website (www.norml.org) for each state to state law.



haha mutt was look'n before posted that and i see some states our that way  

kinda like the whats a plant worth deal  

10 year would be the max and if no mandentory min then a plea will reduce that to a fine and prob. must likely

next time give me a sec to edit like instead of post again


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2007)

HGB said:
			
		

> next time give me a sec to edit like instead of post again


 
my bad man
just get scared when its legal posts...don't want the poor dude carryin 30 grams of hash and get nailed "but officer....its the same as herb" HAHAHAHAHA

my bad seriously. i'll try to be slower next time...sometimes that left click goes faster than i want it too. hope ya accept my apology. shoulda handled that one different. just hit me with the rolled newspaper


----------



## fartface (Aug 15, 2007)

actually ive never had pot or hash b4 im just askin for future reference


----------



## Firepower (Aug 15, 2007)

fartface said:
			
		

> actually ive never had pot or hash b4 im just askin for future reference


 
Dont mean to sound rude but after that answer i cant help but ask,

why are you here?


----------



## Mutt (Aug 15, 2007)

well the biggest difference is...
1. herb is grown harvested dried and cured.
2. hash is extracted via: screen, ISO, Butane, rubbed, ground, etc.

Butane and iso is flammable...several got really hurt by not doin it right.
best thing...dry n cure. then get bubble bags for your trim. takes ice n bags. thats it and get a lil hash as a bonus for harvest.

Don't sell use for own personal and can't go wrong.


----------



## fartface (Aug 16, 2007)

mmkay


----------

